# System herausfinden



## Schaelle (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo, wo finde ich die Namen meiner ganzen Hardware am PC? Also genaue Bezeichung für die Hardware

mfg Schaelle


----------



## Julien (6. Mai 2004)

Normalerweise findet man eine Hardware-Beschreibung unter: 
(Es wäre vielleicht noch nützlich wenn du uns sagen könntest was du für ein Betriebssystem benütz.)

Arbeitsplatz > Systemsteuerung > System > Hardware > Gerätemanager

oder:

Arbeitsplatz > Rechtsklick > Verwalten > Gerätemanager


----------



## ParadiseCity (6. Mai 2004)

aida32  ist auch ein nettes tool


----------



## Carndret (7. Mai 2004)

...oder Everest Home Edition, das ist der Nachfolger von aida32, der findet erstaunlich viel über ein System heraus.
Download-Link


----------

